
Shares in Beyond Meat up 163% on first day of trading - osrec
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-48141428
======
osrec
Has anyone here tried their food? Is it available in the UK at all?

~~~
danielbln
Have had a few burgers with their patties here in Berlin. It's great, like a
solid regular burger. It will not be the best burger you've ever had, but it's
good and I'm not sure I could detect it from a similar meat based burger in a
double blind test.

